# Marshall Lake



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I am looking for someplace close to do some quick fishing trips after work during the week and such. I want to set up a baited fishing hole to bring my 5 year old son to. I used google maps to search my surrounding area and found Marshall Lake. It is only about 10 acres. I tried to get more information on it and only know that it has been around prior to 1981 and according to HCAD is owned by a MUD Utility District. TPWD does not list it as a "Community Fishing Pond" but I have seen folks fishing it near 249. Access is very limited but there appears to be a utility easement I could drive down or walk down to access the lake on the backside (my preference).

Here are my concerns that I would appreciate any input on:

1. This lake appears to be filled by Cypress Creek when it overflows. I cannot find an inlet connecting the 2 from Google Earth. I did, however, find a flood control ditch that connects. This raises the concern for water quality. I do catch and release fishing but I'm looking for someplace I can take something home. Is there a water test kit on the market to check lake water for poisons that I can buy over the counter?

2. Do you think this lake has potential for a baited catfish hole? I do not know how deep it is yet. I am going to recon this afternoon.

3. Any advice?

Location:http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

The land used to be owned by Compaq i believe, and i was run off of there a couple times by security guards. It used to be pretty nice water with a lot of grass in it, but it dried up and has looked pretty groggy since then. Im sure there are some fish in there from when the Creek overflows, but couldnt tell you for sure.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

B'n on it, most fish in the Houston area are chemically enhansed to some extent. Especially in the east and south east areas.
If I were thinking about table fare where younger children are concerned I believe I would C&R then take them to Long John Silvers.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. I was checking out Cypress Creek around that area for some bank fishing as well. It was too wet to get back there to the lake this evening to check it out. They have it on lock down though. Gates everywhere except 1 easement (that I can tell). Looks more like a 4 wheeler trail. I'm going to try bank fishing at Jesse Jones park this weekend I think. I've never been there. I hear the whites aren't quiet up to speed yet. Anyone else go there recently?


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

3 friends and myself fished marshall a couple of time about 15 years ago and never got a bite. We were bass fishing and drunk teenagers at the time. Hope that helps. I do remember a good buzz.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Midnight Splash said:


> 3 friends and myself fished marshall a couple of time about 15 years ago and never got a bite. We were bass fishing and drunk teenagers at the time. Hope that helps. I do remember a good buzz.


Yeah I'm just gonna give it a pass. I will focus more towards Lake Houston along Cypress Creek.


----------



## Txhunter87 (Jul 22, 2013)

I never knew it was called Marshall Lake but I grew up fishing that lake and it is to date the place I have caught my biggest bass, we would spend whole days out there catching tons of bass, I moved off to college and when I came home I fished there I would park at the Hospital near those condos and walk back there and would wade fish it all afternoon catching bass after bass but this was when the real bad drought was happening and the water was low and muddy but then cypress creek flooded and filled it back up and i went back there last summer to check it out and it looks really good in the back, the front part off the highway still looks real muddy but the back was perfect i want to know who to contact so i can go fish there again


----------



## tdtx10 (Apr 16, 2016)

Txhunter
Hey don't know if you are still interested in this information but... I just got off of Marshall lake in my kayak. The bass are biting and there's a lot of construction going on to make a new county run park but the water is in great shape and very accessible.


Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------

